# Honda Nsx Now This Is Pushing It!!



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Aiii check this. Honda NSX Guy covered 120miles in 40 minutes























At an indicated 164 mph this car made one feel like the king of the castle, so good that for 40 minutes, at 11.30 pm in northern France we covered 120 miles, and consumed a total of 880 miles from Monaco to Calais in 8 hours, 20 minutes.
















So anyone here covered distances that quick ???

Jase or anyone??

Tar Bry


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

In the late '80s I once did Chiswick in west London to Central Bristol in an hour. Not so fast as the NSX pilot, but I was in a Vauxhall







Admittedly it was a 3 litre 24V Carlton, which did 150.

Six in the morning, motorway all the way and before there were speed cameras everywhere. Totally irresponsible really, I wouldn't dream of going so fast now, not even on the bike.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Impressive Jon, Bristol is a fair way from London, gotta be 100 odd miles

The most i've ever covered in 24hrs was about 1150 miles







. That's in a Merc sprinter and going some really, doing about 5-6 drops allover Scotland









Bry



bry1975 said:


> Aiii check this. Honda NSX Guy covered 120miles in 40 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You should check out _C'etait un Rendezvous_ by Claude Lelouch









A very fast blast through the streets of 1970's Paris early one morning. It's only a few minutes long but an amazing piece of film.

There's a quicktime preview HERE


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can get from my house (Shipley) to Liverpool Airport, 70 miles, in 40 mins on my bike







the M62 is still suprisingly camera free.

Those NSX'a re beautiful why ddin't they sell?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me and a friend got his dads Rover Sterling trip computer to hold an average 150MPH for a while

Long time ago now though......

Dont do this sort of thing now


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Geeze Jase







Some of them Rover's really shift.

Bruvs mate, bought an old Rover 800 for Â£50 or some silly amount, he use to launch it around Nottingham like a Scud missile







scaring the hell outta the Billy no mate Novas


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

At the same time as I was dicking about in fast vauxhalls I had a psychotic colleague called Cheng Lee. He went from London to Middlesbrough in a Rover 827 in 2 1/2 hours. He got deported shortly after!









That car had so much grunt that if you floored it, when the auto box shifted from first to to second the wheels would spin.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I know someone who owned a granada with 24v Cosworth engine. He set off at 1am for an early business meeting in Barry, Wales. He did it in about 2 hours or so.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

In another life a long time ago I was involved in a Mini race team, actually just three friends including myself as one of the mechanics, shortly after we moved to formula ford I installed the Longman full race engine into my mkII cooper S....with inclined valves, twin split webers, race cam (downgraded from a sprint cam for racing!) and all the usual gubbins needed.....it gace around 125 brake at the wheels, bloody good for a mini in the early 70's......I was working on a local advertising paper at the time and one night I had to deliver some piccies for publication at the printers, it was only from southend to chelmsford a total distance of 19 miles.......I rang my mate at the chelmsford office to tell him I was on my way.......I was there 12 minutes later







........he couldn't believe it, I could......that night I drove like an absolute TWAT......there was virtually no one on the road and it just went so smooth......no I know I was dopey, but at the time it felt so easy and safe......and soooooo much fun!









Aw well..........fond memories.......should never have sold that car!









Best regards David


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Ari Vatanen at Pike's Peak hillclimb in a Group-B Peugot 405. It's damn scarey just watching this!!!

(Warning 66mb but worth it) 

LINK

My fastest was 150 mph in a mates Sierra Cosworth many years ago. The arse end was weighted with the gains of our booze cruize to France. It felt safe at the time, don't think it would now!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember when I was at RAF ST Athan South Wales doing trade training we'd finish at 16.15 on a Friday so we could get away for the weekend. I used to travell home about once a month.

The train I wanted left Cardiff at 17.30 (about 12 miles from saints if I remember correctly) but was always crowded and often late as it was so busy. There was an earlier one that left at 16.30 but I never stood a chance of catching that one.

Until my mate got his GPZ 750!









I have never been so scared in all my life! The guy was a nutter but I did catch the 16.30 train

I was dreading the next month's trip when I'd have to do it again.

Unfortunatley or perhaps fortunatley about 2 weeks later my mate lost it on a bend somewhere out in the Brecon foothills and hit a tree, wrote the bike off, he broke both legs, the guy who was pillion on that occassion was in a coma for 3 months!

I've never rode pillion since!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul - are you singing on the new AA ad?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> You should check out _C'etait un Rendezvous_ by Claude Lelouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By bizarre coincidence a French friend of mine just sent me a link to the full film. If youve ever driven Paris this is a hoot. funnily enough its almost precisely my route home from work when I lived there. I never did it that quick.

If you do a google translation on the about page, you'll find out the details. It was actually done in a mercedes 6.9l

Rendezvous

Foz


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent site. Thanks for that Foz.









I got the DVD probably a couple of years ago but have never known the truth behind the film.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> I know someone who owned a granada with 24v Cosworth engine. He set off at 1am for an early business meeting in Barry, Wales. He did it in about 2 hours or so.


I'll bet that the car got nicked when he got here!!!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

There are so many cameras around now its difficult to make progress, I now have to be satisfied with track days.

My new car has close to 400 bhp so I am looking forwards to some fun at castle coombe later this year.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

400bhp... what car is it? sounds fun....


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Maserati Quattroporte (Mk 4)

Stunningly Quick V8 Twin Turbo


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

RR Castle Combe, that's not far from Chippenham, Wiltshire is it?

So far in two years, I've covered about 190,000 miles with work, only ever been fined once, bleeding mobile camera on the A48 in South wales, was doing 74mph.

Regs

Bry



ericp said:


> Maserati Quattroporte (Mk 4)
> 
> Stunningly Quick V8 Twin Turbo


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric - sweet!









Bry - I got done test driving a Noble...


----------

